# Good installer in Cincinnati/Louisville area?



## 31express (Feb 18, 2012)

Just moved to the area and looking for a good installer/fabricator to do up one of our cars. Any leads most appreciated!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I just had a shop do a small install on my car. Simple but they did a nice job.... located 30-40 miles north of Cincy


----------



## 31express (Feb 18, 2012)

That's not too far. Name of the shop/location? Thanks


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Audio works in Florence KY does nice work. Kevin is old school and very capable. 859-525-subs. He does a lot of installs for the local professional athletes.


----------



## Alexmcginnis09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Roberts in louisville. Been doing it since like 84. Got probably the smartest guy in loyisville about knowledge inside a radio and other electrical things

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## 31express (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! I was planning to stop by Roberts next week.


----------



## Alexmcginnis09 (Sep 10, 2011)

What kind of car? I'll keep an eye out for it. I work there

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## 31express (Feb 18, 2012)

Mercedes coupe--hope to stop by your shop late this week. Thanks!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

sorry I didn't respond a week ago.... so sick... of being sick!!!

Anyways Car Stereo Max is the name of the shop


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Xtreme Sound on Queen City Ave in Cincinnati 513-471-5602 ask for Tom.If I talk to them you will get a better price.


----------

